# Оценка стоимости баяна



## zamaraevmv (21 Мар 2013)

Прошу оказать помощь в оценке стоимости баяна. Инструмент Тульского производства. 1956 года выпуска. Больше к сожалению ничего об инструменте сказать не могу.


----------



## voldemar-60 (21 Мар 2013)

zamaraevmv писал:


> Инструмент Тульского производства. 1956 года выпуска. Больше к сожалению ничего об инструменте сказать не могу.



Оцени то, не знаю что! :unknown:


----------



## MAN (25 Мар 2013)

*zamaraevmv*, этой информации (фабрика и год изготовления) никак недостаточно даже для очень и очень приблизительной оценки, потому что:
1 - баяны бывают (и бывали) очень разными по своим исходным качествам (одно дело массовый дешёвый "ширпотреб" и совсем другое - концертные инструменты, делавшиеся для профессиональных музыкантов);
2 - абсолютно неизвестно текущее состояние Вашего инструмента, особенно если учесть его более чем почтенный для баяна возраст. 

Рекомендую Вам показать здесь фото Вашего инструмента, хотя бы его общий вид, а лучше ещё и изнутри (голосовая часть). Возможно, что тогда многое станет ясно и можно будет дать Вам какие-то советы.


----------

